# Night sights?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I know there are a few different brands out there, but I'm undecided on what ones to order. I'm between the meprolites and trijicons. I can get the meprolites for $80 and the trijicons for $100. Are the trijicons worth the extra $20? They will be going on a S&W M&P.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I am not familiar with the Meprolites but have trijicons on my XD40 and after about 18 months they glow as bright as they did the day I put them on. It makes it very easy to put it on target in low light.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Question: How does a person put those sights on an XD? is it easy?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The only Nite Sites I have personally used are the XS Sight Systems 24/7 Sights. These consist of a Big Dot Front Sight, a large white dot with a Trittium Insert in the center. The Rear is a shallow V Notch with a Trittium Bar running straight down from the bottom of the V. I have these on my Kimber Model BP TEN II 1911 .45 ACP and just love them. After using these I don't think I would consider any other sights.

My Kimber did not shoot to point of aim with my XS Sights. A simple phone call to XS and I was advised that they make 3 different height rear sights. They sent me out the rear sight I needed (no charge) and once installed I sent them the one I had.

However a fellow officer has used both the Trijicon and Meprolight 3 Dot Night Sights. While I never shot his guns with those sights on the in total darkness, I have looked at both and compared them. The Trijicon are MUCH BRIGHTER.

Larry


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have the tritium on my AR... I need to replace them as they have been on there for 10 years and are not as bright anymore.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Question: How does a person put those sights on an XD? is it easy?


When I purchased my XD the gunsmith at Gander said they were a very tight fit and not real easy to put on without the right tools, especially if you don't want to damage the finish in any way. He did it free when I purchased them there.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out the TruGlo Tritium, I have them on my Glock 19 and have no regrets.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20795&hasJS=true


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I stoped by Gander Mtn at lunch and asked what they chage to install a pair of trijicons sigts, since its a gas tube you cannot tap them in yourself for fear of breaking htem, they want $75 just to install them, so it would be $175 total, seems a bit steep.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a Sig P229 with Trijicons, and a P220 with Meprolights. I prefer the Meps, mostly because the tubes on the Meps have a white ring around them making them easier to use when it is light out. In the dark there is not much difference.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wouldn't have a defensive handgun without Tritium sights. The only ones I've used are Trijicons and they are worth every cent...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

For defensive purposes, you really do not use the sights, I forget the exact statistics about the average shot length, but its generally in powder burn range, and the time that the shot must be taken in life or death situations is often very short, as in fractions of a second. So if you are looking for a strictly night time defense option I would suggest thinking about only having the front sight replaced with a Tritium for a fraction of the cost, or if you really want to get front and back sights, go with a combo, green for the back, and orange for the front, both will help for faster target acquisition.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have both brands and can not tell the difference in night brightness. Sometimes in stores one is brighter than the other, but I often suspect they are older or something. They say you can expect about ten years from a set. My Mepro on my Smith 29 are 12 years old now, and have very little glow left.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I too would only do the front site. your eyes cannot focus on rear site and front site at same time. In the dark, 3 dots in a line of the same color can actually be mixed up in order.


----------

